# VG Hero Tournament Match 17 of 32: Sol Badguy vs. Sabin Figaro



## Mael (Mar 22, 2013)

*SOL BADGUY (GUILTY GEAR)*

Sol Badguy is the main character in the Guilty Gear series and Ky Kiske's eternal rival. At first glance, he is an aloof, anti-hero bounty hunter, whose apparent laziness and gruffness belies his terrifying fighting ability, and the amazing genius and emotional depths beneath that brash exterior.  Overall, Sol is not a friendly man, but he is not an inherently evil one neither.  Due to his Gear state, he possesses longevity. He also possesses degrees of regeneration and in some cases, invulnerability. While he does not practice any fighting style in particular, his skill level seems to be second to none. He is also proficient in sword combat and doesn't appear to favor any particular type of blade, no matter the size.

VS.

*SABIN FIGARO (FF VI)*

Twin brother of Edgar Figaro who intentionally gave up the throne to the Figaro name to his brother, Sabin is the bruiser, brawler, and berserker of the two and of Terra's band of heroes against Kefka.  He fled his kingdom in search of a quiet life free of corruption, and lived as a student of the martial arts.  While he possesses only a moderate knowledge and skill of weaponry, he is an unmatched martial arts expert and can also be infused with the power of magic and the Espers making him a doubly dangerous opponent.​


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Mael (Mar 22, 2013)

Shit I forgot to put that down...he suplexed a fucking train.

But then it'd appear biased.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2013)

But suplexing a train is no contribution to actual character depth. 

Then again Sol has the character depth of a sock, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2013)

Why do you need character depth when you can suplex a muthafucking train? 

What are you, gay?


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2013)

Sabin can suplex me anytime.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2013)

Sabin is actually your father.

He's everyone's father really.


----------



## Mael (Mar 22, 2013)

Krory said:


> Sabin can suplex me anytime.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Axl Low (Mar 22, 2013)

You boys really wanna get into power feats?
Sure Sabin suplexed a train
Sol in his Base mode while tired one shotted a city sized gear

I'll show you why Sol Badguy would kick the ever loving shit out of Sabin.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 22, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> You boys really wanna get into power feats?
> Sure Sabin suplexed a train
> Sol in his Base mode while tired one shotted a city sized gear
> 
> I'll show you why Sol Badguy would kick the ever loving shit out of Sabin.







Krory said:


> *Then again Sol has the character depth of a sock, so it doesn't matter.*



That'll do it.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2013)

And while Sol was one-shotting that Gear, Sabin suplexed him.

Match: Sabin.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 22, 2013)

Krory said:


> And while Sol was one-shotting that Gear, Sabin suplexed him.
> 
> Match: Sabin.



Sol has taken many attacks that are stronger than the output of a suplex that can suplex a train ;DD


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2013)

AND THEN SCROOGE MCDUCK COMES OUT OF NOWHERE.

AND TAKES HOME THE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLD.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 22, 2013)

Presentation>>>>power

Its easy to create a character that is incredibly powerful but it takes skill to present in a memorable fashion.

Its not as if Sabin suplexing a train is the only thing hes got going for him, either.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2013)

I think you are all forgetting one important fact.

Sabin didn't suplex a train.

Sabin suplexed a _*ghost*_ train.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zExDUoaZPo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2013)

Only Sabin can suplex a Sabin.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2013)

Sabin's suplex and giveth as well as taketh away.


----------



## Mael (Mar 22, 2013)

He suplexed within a suplex.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2013)

Lead writer for _Spec Ops: The Line_, Walt Williams, believes Captain Walker was actually killed in the helicopter crash in the beginning of the game, and the game is simply his purgatory.

This is partially inaccurate. The helicopter did not crash.

It was suplexed by Sabin.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2013)

When Isaac Clarke and John Carver use the codex at the end of _Dead Space 3_, they believe that the technology some how reverses gravitational pulls and yanks the moon out of the sky, forcing it to crash into Tau Volantis.

What actually happened is Sabin suplexed the moon.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2013)

Everything that Asura did in _Asura's Wrath_ was actually with the blessing of his power animal - Sabin.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2013)

The reason that Lara Croft seemed to overpowered in _Tomb Raider_ is because her bow and guns actually fired miniature Sabin clones which then suplex their internal organs.

Shall I go on?


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2013)

Zangief wears Sabin pajamas when he goes to bed.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 22, 2013)

Feel free D


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2013)

When Diablo III launched, the servers were not overloaded.

Sabin had just suplexed them over the online requirement.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2013)

During their Playstation 4 conference, Sony did want to actually reveal the source of power in their new hardware.

In actuality, they obtained a miniature Sabin and have harnessed the energy of him suplexing repeatedly to power the Playstation 4.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2013)

The lawsuit between Activision and EA/West/Zampella was not entirely resolved amicably.

The judge got tired of Activision's bullshit and thus threatened to sentence Bobby Kotick to suplex by Sabin unless they reached an agreement.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2013)

The board of EA used the same threat against John Riccitiello if he refused to step down as CEO of his own volition.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2013)

In the _Assassin's Creed_ series, the initial threat of the world (read: 2012 disaster) was slightly different. Ubisoft had planned originally for the threat to be Sabin suplexing Earth into the sun.

This idea was later scrapped as they realized that there was no hope of stopping a Sabin suplex.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2013)

The entire Sephiroth-killing-Aerith thing was a misunderstanding.

Sabin actually suplexed Sephiroth into Aerith.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 22, 2013)

Wesley said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zExDUoaZPo



Oh, wow...


----------



## vanhellsing (Mar 22, 2013)

................ why you do this to me NF


----------



## Mael (Mar 22, 2013)

vanhellsing said:


> ................ why you do this to me NF


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 23, 2013)

well
Sol wont win
but Im still a character from my favorite FF is gunna make it round 2


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 24, 2013)

Sol, because Sol Badguy.


----------



## Mael (Apr 8, 2013)

Krory said:


> The reason that Lara Croft seemed to overpowered in _Tomb Raider_ is because her bow and guns actually fired miniature Sabin clones which then suplex their internal organs.
> 
> Shall I go on?



And because of that, Sabin suplexes the match.


----------



## Mael (May 24, 2013)

You had your chance to vote.  Don't hate the game, hate the player.


----------



## The World (May 24, 2013)

Not like it would matter

He would lose to Snake regardless


----------



## Mael (May 24, 2013)

To which Sabin DID lose to Solid Snake.


----------



## Naruto (May 24, 2013)

Mael said:


> Can Sol suplex a ghost train?
> 
> Didn't think so.



Sol can demolish that train with his pinky.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 24, 2013)

Who needs to suplex shit when you have VORUKANIKKU VAIPAAHH


----------



## Mael (May 24, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Sol can demolish that train with his pinky.



Still lost.


----------



## Big Bοss (May 24, 2013)

The World said:


> Not like it would matter
> 
> He would lose to Snake regardless





Naruto said:


> Sol can demolish that train with his pinky.



True facts.


----------

